# raphael catfish eating neons?



## mitko1994 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hello guys,yesterday I bought a school of neons(the small neons that stores usually sell) from my LFS and today I noticed that one is missing.I'm thinking my raphael catfish ate it since he likes to come out during the night time when the neons are sleeping helplessly.However I may be wrong so here is what else I have in my tank: serpae tetras , red eye tetras,emperor tetras blackskirt tetras, rainbowfish, giant zebra danios,flying fox, big pleco,clown loaches.

Thanks


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I have a striped Raphael myself and I was warned that they will definitely eat other fish. I don't worry too much in his tank because the smallest fish are tiger barbs.


----------

